# DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2006)

http://www.dmax.de/_home/index.shtml
http://werbung.dmaxtv.de/


> Mit DMAX schalten Sie den ersten Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer im deutschen Free TV ein.


wer erklärt einem immer weniger TV-Konsumenten, was das sein soll? 
http://www.wallstreet-online.de/nachrichten/nachricht/1897488.html


> Hauptzielgruppe von DMAX sind männliche Zuschauer im Alter zwischen 20 und 49. "Aus umfangreichen Marktanalysen ergab sich, dass in Deutschland für diese Zielgruppe noch kein entsprechendes Facutal Entertainment-Angebot im Free-TV besteht", erklärt E. K. , Pressesprecher von DMAX, gegenüber pressetext.


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof, Zug fährt ab...

Hab mal reingeschaut, fand es ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Avor (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*

Zitat von CP:

"Ich versteh nur Bahnhof, Zug fährt ab..."

Ist wohl nur was für "richtige" Männer. Wär mir bestimmt  zu fad - mir fehlen die Frauen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*



> Hauptzielgruppe von DMAX sind männliche Zuschauer im Alter zwischen 20 und 49.


Mir egal, darf da eh nicht mehr rein, bin über 49 


> Factual-Entertainment


Nachtrag: Kann mir das jemand übersetzen?
(gegoogelt hab ich schon, richtig schlau bin ich nicht gworden)


----------



## Strandhafer (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich vermute mal das factual auf Deutsch faktisch bedeutet. Wenn man(n) das dann wörtlich übersetzt bedeutet es "faktische Unterhaltung". Da ich schon mal in DMAX reingezappt habe, kann ich das auch bestätigen, denn was dieser Sender bringt ist nur faktisch Unterhaltung, also nicht wirklich Unterhaltung, sondern eher Langeweile pur. Das verstehe ich unter "Factual Entertainment".


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*

Betreiben im Augenblick massive Werbung auf Plakatwanden und Litfaßsäulen 

noch ein paar neudeutsche Wörter gefällig?
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,446196,00.html


> A.  Vokabeln: Prospektiv, Incentive-Wirkung, Corporate Governance


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*

Ich bin da gestern beim Zappen mal hängengeblieben. Braucht die Welt nicht wirklich...


----------



## stieglitz (2 November 2006)

*AW: DMAX Factual-Entertainment Kanal für Männer*



> Was ist DMAX?
> 
> Mit DMAX schalten Sie den ersten *Factual-Entertainment* Kanal für Männer im deutschen* Free TV *ein.
> 
> Egal ob mutige Dokumentationen, *Real Life-Formate*, *Lifestylemagazine *oder *Infotainment* - DMAX behält das im Blick, was Mann wirklich sehen will. Abenteuer und Entdeckung, Motor und Technik, Populärwissenschaft, Technologie, Heimwerken und Reisen


Hervorhebungen durch mich. Denglisch pur. In zwei Sätzen fünfmal Denglisch, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab.


> DMAX behält das im Blick, was Mann wirklich sehen will


wirklich?  Irgendwas fehlt da.


----------

